# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Máy chế, nên hay không ?

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, thành viên dd này không ít thì nhiều cũng dính dáng đến chế cháo này nọ.

Không biết các bác khác thì thế nào, chứ em thì từ xưa đến nay thường xuyên được nghe rất nhiều lời khuyên chân thành : chế làm gì ? mua mới đi.

Vậy nếu bỏ qua khoản đam mê chế cháo, túm lại là chỉ chế vì tiền ( em thì em không đam mê cái món chế cháo này, cực lắm, ngắm gái em thích hơn ) thì theo ý kiến riêng của từng bác máy chế nói chung có nên không ? và khi nào nên chế, khi nào không. 

Mong các bác cho ý kiến về vứn đề này. Thanks

----------

Gamo, taih2

----------


## Gamo

Như em chế xong rồi thì "chế làm giề, mua mới đi". Còn ngày xưa thì tiết kiệm 70tr, em đốt mất tính ra giờ cũng hơn 200tr rồi bác ợ :x :x :x 

Tính ra theo dân kinh tế thì
1. Tự chế: sunk cost cao, fixed cost cao, high risk, variable cost thấp
2. Mua: ngược lại ợ :x :x :x

Nhưng mà sao bác ko mua mới con CNC của bác đê? Chế làm giề?

----------

taih2, Tuấn

----------


## taih2

Riêng em thì khoái làm từ a đến á  :Cool: 

Cái nào làm được thì làm, trước khi làm em cân nhắc nếu mua rẻ hơn thi mua cho nhanh  :Wink: 

Mà chế nó có cái hay của nó bác Tuấn ợ. Sử dụng đồ mình chế hầu như nắm 99% về nó rồi nên tự tin hơn hẳn.
Còn mua về dùng những cái thứ đắt tiền chả dám đụng mạnh sợ nó hư
Mà chế thì con người mình tăng level lên rất nhiều nên em ủng hộ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Mr.L

chú Tuấn là lão làng trong ngành cơ khí thuộc dạng VIP nên chú đi mua đi chú ơi con nói thiệt ah vướng vào con đường đau khổ này thi vui 5 buồn 10 nhờ có ae trên cncprovn.com này nên con mới được như bây giờ hjchjc may mắn là con đc gặp nhiều người Tài trên này ra sức giúp đỡ ko là con cũng ...... cảm ơn mấy anh cảm ơn cncprovn.com mong mọi người luôn gắn kết lại với nhau để phát triển hơn

----------

Gamo, solero, Tuấn

----------


## racing boy

3 tiêu chí của e về chế cháo là
-có đầy đủ đồ nghề phục vụ chế cháo thì ms chế ( ko theo kiểu gắn động cơ bằng 502 vs mùn cưa thì nên thôi)
-cái gì chế dc thì nên chế ko nên mua
- giá rẻ dc bằng 1/3 so vs mới thì chế+ thời gian là hoà
 nhưng chế cháo có rất nhiều cái hay mà mua mới  đừng hòng có đc là
-hàng chế ra là hàng độc ko giống ai cả
-mỗi lần chế là tay nghề lên rất nhiều đấy nha
-kinh nghiệm nguyên lí cũng thuộc lòng mà chẳng phải nhồi nhét gì cũng chui hết vào đầu...
e là dân diy nên e rất khuyến khích các bác tự chế tạo lấy mà dùng, nhỡ đâu lại có sáng kiến phục vụ riêng một công việc gì đó lại ra thóc thì sao, phải bắt đầu từ những cái nhỏ chứ, những cái máy móc các bác dùng cũng phải có người chế cháo ms có sản phẩm chứ.

----------

CBNN, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## solero

Hồi còn nhiều thời gian, kinh tế khó khăn thì thích chế, cái gì khó cũng chế, mà thường chế cho mình dùng.

Giờ quỹ thời gian hạn hẹp thì thích mua, đắt quá, không hợp lý mới chế.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Mỗi người chế vì những lý do và mục đích khác nhau. Em chế vì những lý do sau:

- thỏa mãn trí tưởng tượng (hay sang hơn gọi là sang tạo)
- như một cách giải trí lành mạnh với cùng chi phí so với những "thú" khác  :Smile: 
- yêu cầu về công dụng đồ tự chế không cao, không có lý do chính đáng để đầu tư một sản phẩm hoàn chỉnh
- điều kiện để mua vật liệu không quá khó, giá cả hợp lý
- tận dụng những công cụ, vật liệu có sẵn mà bỏ đi thì phí.
- và một yếu tố khác là có thể kéo thành 'công trình thế kỷ'  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Gamo, TigerHN, Tuấn

----------


## thehiena2

Ôi em chế máy vì đam mê nghề nghiệp ngứa nghề ko chịu nổi hjhjhj. Với lại cái nghề sinh cái nghiệp các bác ak. 
Theo tôi việc chọn mua hay việc tự chế các bác cần phải cân nhắc như sau:
1 Nếu làm nghề cơ khí thì nên chế để so sánh đẳng cấp cơ khí Việt với nước ngoài.
2 Nếu không pải nghề thì nên mua vì tập trung vào cơ khí bỏ quên chuyên môn, mà có ôm thì cũng không hết, 
cần tập trung vào cái nghề của mình để sinh sống và làm cho nó tới cảnh giới của nghề hjhjhjh
Thân ái: Chúc cả nhà vui .................

----------


## nhatson

nên chế cháo, em thấy nó là 1 phần của sự thịnh vượng

----------

CBNN, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks các bác đã cho ý kiến. Em muốn lập thớt này xin ý kiến các bác vì trong chuyện chế máy điều kiện mỗi người mỗi khác. Quan niệm của mỗi bác sẽ là cái mốc để người đi sau tự suy sét có nên chế máy hay không ạ.

@ Gamo: em chế con máy C vì em muốn học cái mach3. Cái này em nói nghiêm chỉnh, không spam.
Nếu em học được cách điều khiển cái mach3, em sẽ tự động hoá những phần việc lâu nay em vẫn làm bằng thủ công. 

Em tham gia thegioicnc đầu tiên vì muốn tìm mua con máy cắt plasma, chứ không định chế.
Một bác làm xong nói giá thành đâu 400-500 củ gì đấy. Quá ok, em định mua, nhắn tin định sang xem thấy khó khăn quá nên em nản. Thôi vậy.

Rồi tiếp đến vụ muốn có con plasma thì phải biết gắn ray, rồi phay rồi mài. Quá nản với các cơ sở phay mài ở Hà nội, nói không quá chứ họ chỉ làm sáng bề mặt chứ không có độ chính xác. Anh thợ mài bảo em, tầm 7-8 vạch thì được, hơn thì chịu.

Rồi tiếp đến động cơ, má ui giờ em mới biết là con step nó chạy chậm được. Cả đống máy em cần chế chịu chết vụ điều khiển tốc độ. Mầy chít với ông roài, em sẽ lắp step, dưng mà đọc hoài, đọc mãi cái phần điều khiển quá là khó. Bảo em lưới đọc là không đúng, để chế 1 con máy đọc tài liệu vài năm với em là chấp nhận được. Dưng mà cái mach3, khó vãi tè.

@Taih2: vụ hiểu cái máy thì chính xác là cực quan trọng bác ạ. Em chế con máy mài, chắc hết đầu gần 100 củ, giá mua mới gấp khoảng 200 lần. Mất khá lâu mới chạy được nhưng nó hơn các đơn vị khác lập dự ớn vay xiền ngân hàng ở chỗ em dám thay đổi con máy cho phù hợp với đk và yêu cầu ở VN. Các đơn vị khác vay tiền mua về đố dám chọc ngoáy.

@Mr.L : Máy chuyên dụng mua mới đắt lắm bác ạ, em không đủ xiền để mua và có mua về cũng không thể khấu hao được máy. Ví dụ một con máy hàn đểu, giá thị trường là 400k, em dựng một con hết có 3 tấn sắt, rẻ bèo. Vụ này em cực kì cay cú, rất mong có cụ nào nhà mình đủ gan theo vụ này làm máy bán cho thị trường đóng tàu, hối lộ em cốc cà phê em chuyển giao từ a đến z. 

Làm xong con máy C, chế tiếp con plasma hy vọng em sẽ biết cách dùng phần mềm mach3, tìm được cụ nào chịu giúp em cái vụ encoder em hy vọng trong mấy năm nữa 80% khối lượng công việc bên em sẽ được chuyển từ tay sang máy.

----------

Gamo, Mr.L, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## itanium7000

Nói chung là máy chuyên nghiệp cũng là chế đấy chứ ạ, nhưng là đẳng cấp chế khác chúng ta mà thôi.
Muốn chế cái máy Z thì phải có máy A, máy B, máy C v.v..thế con máy A từ đâu mà ra? Từ bố nó chứ từ đâu, thế ai làm ra bố máy A? Ông của máy A, thế ông của máy A từ đâu ra? Từ cố của máy A...thế ai làm ra cố của máy A? Làm thế nào khi không có cụ của cố máy A...?

Cái máy công cụ đầu tiên của thế giới làm từ đâu các bác nhỉ? Độ chính xác dần dần đạt như thế nào? Haizzz

----------

thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái máy công cụ đầu tiên của thế giới làm từ đâu các bác nhỉ? Độ chính xác dần dần đạt như thế nào? Haizzz


Cái máy công cụ đầu tiên của thế giới chắc là cái này nè bác.


=> có thực mới vực được đạo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

> chú Tuấn là lão làng trong ngành cơ khí thuộc dạng VIP nên chú đi mua đi chú ơi con nói thiệt ah vướng vào con đường đau khổ này thi vui 5 buồn 10 nhờ có ae trên cncprovn.com này nên con mới được như bây giờ hjchjc may mắn là con đc gặp nhiều người Tài trên này ra sức giúp đỡ ko là con cũng ...... cảm ơn mấy anh cảm ơn cncprovn.com mong mọi người luôn gắn kết lại với nhau để phát triển hơn


 trời nghe đến cái từ chú với con là bác tuấn buồn lắm đó nha  :Big Grin:  , bác ấy còn trẻ lắm hơn ae mềnh có chục à :Big Grin:  
tại ..xấu zai + thiệt thòi ít ...tóc nên nhìn vậy hehe :Wink: 

chế  , như a e mình thì gọi là chế , còn như cty to thì gọi là nghiên cứu thử nghiệm sản phẩm
quy trình giống nhau , đều tốn ngu phí như nhau để ra được sản phẩm , chỉ có điều qui mô khác nhau mà thôi
Qui mô cty : có những ngưòi được trả tiền chỉ để chế và chế
Qui mô Chế : vừa lo kiếm gạo vừa rảnh ra thì chế :Big Grin: , nên lâu la đắp chiếu trùm bạt mấy năm  :Wink: 


có lẽ sướng nhất mấy bác tiến sỹ giáo XXX ...xư   thi thoảng vẽ ra đề tài lấy tiền bỏ túi  :Wink: , hiệu quả hay không kệ mịa bay , cơm no bò cưỡi :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, nhắc mới nhớ, em vẫn théc méc cái đế tài này nó khác anh em RC chỗ mô?
http://khoahoc.tv/giaitri/video/4625...-viet-nam.aspx

----------


## inhainha

> Rồi tiếp đến động cơ, má ui giờ em mới biết là con step nó chạy chậm được. Cả đống máy em cần chế chịu chết vụ điều khiển tốc độ. Mầy chít với ông roài, em sẽ lắp step, dưng mà đọc hoài, đọc mãi cái phần điều khiển quá là khó. Bảo em lưới đọc là không đúng, để chế 1 con máy đọc tài liệu vài năm với em là chấp nhận được. Dưng mà cái mach3, khó vãi tè.


Mình không hiểu lắm tại sao phải dùng Mach3 để điều khiển động cơ? Với các ứng dụng không cần nội suy sao bác không xài PLC cho nó dễ? 






> Ui giời ui, nhắc mới nhớ, em vẫn théc méc cái đế tài này nó khác anh em RC chỗ mô?
> http://khoahoc.tv/giaitri/video/4625...-viet-nam.aspx


UAV điều khiển bằng máy tính qua màn hình máy tính, không phải trên thực địa, định vị nhờ GPS, lập trình quỹ đạo bay được.

----------

Gamo

----------


## itanium7000

> Ui giời ui, nhắc mới nhớ, em vẫn théc méc cái đế tài này nó khác anh em RC chỗ mô?
> http://khoahoc.tv/giaitri/video/4625...-viet-nam.aspx


Khác biệt lớn chứ bác. Nếu bay chơi chơi trong bán kính nhỏ thì không có gì nhưng nếu xét đến hoạt động phạm vi rộng trong các điều kiện thời tiết khác nhau thì các cơ quan thuộc nhà nước có hỗ trợ rất đắc lực từ các hạ tầng thông tin và truyền số liệu - đặc biệt là hệ thống vệ tinh. Điều mà dân chơi RC khó có thể có được.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ UAV hay FPV gì đó.. bác nào bảo dân RC không làm được?
Cái này nguyên nhân không phải là do trình mà do cơ chế.
Cụ thể Bạn mình đã chế tạo và bay thành công thiết bị trong bán kính 5km với chi phí rất bình dân.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

Mình nghĩ cái gì cũng có giá của nó, dĩ nhiên là chế cũng phải có khiếu, kiến thức cơ bản và khả năng tưởng tuợng mới thuận lợi, để chế được sp hoàn thiện thì còn nhiều thứ liên quan lắm.

Nhớ topic của bác Tuan chế máy khoang bự, mình có nói một câu đại khái là "cuối cùng rồi cũng cất vào rồi ngậm ngùi mua máy thôi", không biết bác ấy còn nhớ không? cố lên nha Bác, không thì e có lỗi với Bác vì nói xui xẻo.

đi Thái Lan thấy dân người ta độ thùng cho xe máy (ware, dream) cũng hay và lợi phết, giống như xe sidecars, có thể chở hàng hóa, chở thêm người và đặc biệt là khó ngã khi va quẹt, nên hạn chế chết người, và còn thấy nhiều cái hay nữa, không biết VN mình sao??? mình hỏi thì họ nói làm gì cũng được tự chịu trách nhiệm và không phạm pháp là được.

Người VN mình vốn thông minh và thích nghi nhanh trong mọi điều kiện, họ cũng cần một xã hội công bằng, rất chịu xếp hàng, và rất muốn bỏ rác vào thùng lắm. nên thiết nghĩ VN cũng cần có những lãnh đạo có tâm thực sự, vì mình tin tưởng tài năng người VN.

----------

hungdn, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cụ Tuấn muốn học Mach3 á..
Chi phí là vé máy bay khứ hồi du lịch HN là zong ngay. Đảm bảo cụ biết được các ngóc ngách quan trọng trong Mach3 và còn hơn thế nữa. Hoạc giã bỏ việc du lịch nam tiến, thăm CKD vài hôm cũng xong

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ Tuấn muốn học Mach3 á..
> Chi phí là vé máy bay khứ hồi du lịch HN là zong ngay. Đảm bảo cụ biết được các ngóc ngách quan trọng trong Mach3 và còn hơn thế nữa. Hoạc giã bỏ việc du lịch nam tiến, thăm CKD vài hôm cũng xong


giá chát quá  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> Cái vụ UAV hay FPV gì đó.. bác nào bảo dân RC không làm được?
> Cái này nguyên nhân không phải là do trình mà do cơ chế.
> Cụ thể Bạn mình đã chế tạo và bay thành công thiết bị trong bán kính 5km với chi phí rất bình dân.


Thật ra cái chữ cái đầu tiên của UAV là unmanned có nghĩa là không người điều khiển. Thiết bị bay nào mà không cần người điều khiển là đều được xếp vào UAV rồi, các bác đừng nghĩ nó quá cao siêu. Drone mà người ta còn điều khiển như vầy thì điều khiển cái máy bay cánh cố định (dù là tự động hoàn toàn) có là cái đinh gì đâu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2itwFJCgFQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ErEBkj_3PY

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hôm trước đi mua hàng đụng cha bạn của tên CKD. Chả khoe có con UAV phản lực còn to hơn con mấy cha viện nghiên cứu chế tạo. Cha này khoe chuyên sản xuất RC (xe, trực thăng), có shop tại Úc & Hải Phòng. Hỏi sao ko bán trong SG, chả nói khó bán, chơi thì bị giới hạn đủ thứ: chỉ được chơi trong sân bay Biên Hòa, phải đóng ngu phí hàng năm nên chán

----------


## Diyodira

> phải đóng ngu phí hàng năm nên chán


cái này là phải hỗ trợ nè, đúng là hãm tài năng thiệt hết biết.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình không hiểu lắm tại sao phải dùng Mach3 để điều khiển động cơ? Với các ứng dụng không cần nội suy sao bác không xài PLC cho nó dễ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Em không biết dùng plc, lại có chút cần nội suy nên mach3 em thấy khả thi hơn cho hoàn cảnh của em bác ạ.




> Nhớ topic của bác Tuan chế máy khoang bự, mình có nói một câu đại khái là "cuối cùng rồi cũng cất vào rồi ngậm ngùi mua máy thôi", không biết bác ấy còn nhớ không? cố lên nha Bác, không thì e có lỗi với Bác vì nói xui xẻo.


Hì, em làm tiếp chứ bác, thật ra cũng hơi chuối vì em hay phải đi xa, ít thời gian ở nhà nên con máy nó cứ bị treo để đấy bác ạ.
Trước giờ em chế máy cứ lủi thủi một mình, tự nghĩ rồi tự làm, mong có người phản biện chút cũng không có ai cả. Bi chừ làm gì cũng có người giúp, em khoái quá ấy chứ lị.

Em có ông anh trong Sì gòn, tên này dân điện tử, cực kì giỏi cơ khí, cái quái gì em cũng điện thoại hỏi hắn, hắn bài bác em vụ máy chế lắm lắm ạ. Hắn bảo mua đi, rồi một hôm hắn qua chỗ em chơi, xem con máy ghẻ làm nửa ngày thay cho 7 chú thợ hàn 2 tuần liền hắn bảo mày làm thế này thì mày mà lãi ít thôi là thiên hạ chịu lỗ hết cả rồi. Từ đấy không thấy hằn bài bác em nữa, hì  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, taih2

----------


## Nam CNC

máy chế hay mua cái nào lợi hại ? câu trả lời không thể nào chung cho tất cả , mỗi người 1 câu trả lời khác nhau , nhưng em nghĩ đa số anh em trên đây đều là dân yêu kĩ thuật công nghệ nên sẽ nghiêng về máy chế nhiều hơn.

chế ở đây là sao? DIY hay hàng hãng ( hãng lớn hay nhỏ chưa quan tâm miễn là người khác làm chứ không phải mình làm ) ?

--- bản thân em thì 2 cái máy em chế ra làm việc cho em , có mua 1 cái đầu tiên về , sau đó có sự cố , tự xử , tự sửa và đam mê nên làm luôn cái khác.
--- Với bản thân em ở thời điểm này, tốn nhiều học phí rồi , biết nhiều hơn rồi nên chế hay mua em đánh giá theo hiệu quả thực dụng hơn.

Chế , đầu tiên em phải hiểu và biết chế , chế cái mình mình làm được , ngon bổ rẻ ( tiêu chí này hàng hãng không bao giờ đáp ứng được ) , nhưng không phải cái nào em cũng chế mặc dù làm được ví dụ như những cái hàng loạt , phổ biến thì chế là vô nghĩa , chỉ chế cho riêng mình độc nhất thể hiện tài năng thì chịu khó thôi.
---- Cụ thể em đang lên cái máy nữa giờ em đánh giá lại :
- tổng chi phí bao nhiêu ? chắc tầm 50 tr
- thời gian chắc em chuẩn bị đã 6 tháng rồi và rị mọ tiếp tục 1-2 lỗ ốc 1 ngày , vui chơi thôi chưa gấp vì đơn hàng chưa nhiều
- Cái máy của riêng em hiệu quả cực cao , với giá tiền bỏ ra cộng thêm công cán chắc chẳng cái máy nào của TQ hay japan với số tiền đó làm được 
--- thế là em chấp nhận chế

Nếu 2 cái máy em hoạt động , cho thu nhập ròng 30tr 1 tháng vậy em chế cái thứ 3 ? 

lúc này em chơi cái máy cao cấp của TQ tầm 30000 tệ 

http://world.taobao.com/item/1792889...6635.14.sqEGrF

3 tháng thu nhập em hoàn vốn và còn tới vài năm em khai thác nó như nô lệ , em nghĩ em mua ngon hơn.

tại sao mua , em làm không được như nó có cố gắng tốn 6 tháng thì cùng lắm cỡ nó và chi phí cũng cỡ nó, với thời gian ngắn em thu hồi vốn , thế thì bài toán này mua hàng hãng ngon hơn.


--------Nói quá xá dài dòng để làm gì , đến thời điểm này em nhận ra rằng , dân kĩ thuật đam mê là tốt nhưng đừng quá xi mê và cực đoan , đừng vỗ ngực cái gì cũng chế , đôi lúc biết thực dụng kinh tế thì tốt hơn , mọi thứ phải đánh giá và hành động theo hiệu quả , nhìn lâu dài chứ đừng nhìn trước mắt ngắn hạn.


@ anh Tuấn , con máy ghẻ lở của anh quá ok , nhưng nó sẽ ngon hơn nếu nâng cấp đúng kĩ thuật và đẹp hơn thì ok , chứ như em đôi lúc nhìn mấy cái máy ve chai hiệu quả cao nhưng mắc ói quá. hehehe. Như mấy anh Germany máy cực ngon chứ đâu có xấu thậm chí đẹp lung linh... mấy anh germany đúng chuẩn hoàn hảo , còn mấy anh china thì nhìn quá đã nhưng đa số bên trong mắc ói ( hậu quả của cái việc xem trọng bề ngoài )

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

sẵn đây em thấy có mấy cái khung máy dữ dằn của TQ , gia công chuẩn , giá rẻ , về đây các bác tự chơi phần điện điều khiển nữa là ok. Sau khi xem xong các bác sản xuất có nên suy nghĩ lại chế nữa không , anh em làm máy mới trong nước liệu có ăn thua gì với chúng nó không.

Có thằng bạn thân em nó nói cái này , trước khi suy nghĩ làm cái gì , sản xuất cái gì thì hãy nhớ là , hãy qua TQ 1 chuyến cho biết, những cái mình quyết định chọn thì xem TQ đã làm chưa , nếu đã đi rồi , TQ đã làm rồi thôi thì bỏ luôn cho lành , có thể chuyển qua đi buôn luôn , xin lỗi em nói thật lòng vì VN ta có ông hàng xóm dữ dằn quá.

http://world.taobao.com/item/1329564...0-82ffbbc61f63

http://world.taobao.com/item/4109340...d-a3df63f6dd5e

http://world.taobao.com/item/3874798...d-a3df63f6dd5e

http://world.taobao.com/item/4226414...d-a3df63f6dd5e

http://world.taobao.com/item/4246778...d-a3df63f6dd5e

http://world.taobao.com/item/1792889...6635.14.sqEGrF


dòng spindle cao cấp TQ ăn kim loại nè 

http://world.taobao.com/item/3674328...4494.53.70Oo7d

http://world.taobao.com/item/3722581...1-6fe62e5ea58f

em thấy mấy cái khung máy kia cho phay kim loại và ăn sắt thép luôn đều chơi hiệu này.


Dành cho anh em có nhà xưởng , chịu chơi đầu tư thì cái máy taro này là ngon nè , tối đa 4000 tệ là quá rẻ.


http://world.taobao.com/item/5204570....hOAwRs#detail

----------

Gamo, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Nam nói đúng cái bệnh chế máy ẩu của em rồi.

Tật của em chế máy là không có mẫu hoặc tệ hơn là chưa nhìn thấy hình thù nó thế nào. Đôi khi là đọc một mẩu tin quảng cáo rồi ngồi bịa ra nguyên lý mà chế. Nên lúc làm thử nghiệm em ẩu lắm, mục đích là tìm ra nguyên lý con máy trước đã, rồi định bụng chả may mà mày chạy được ông làm con khác mấy hồi.

Nói thì vậy nhưng nó chạy rồi là em để dùng luôn, đi thử nghiệm con máy khác. 

Thế nên cũng có lần khách hàng họ nhìn sản phẩm mình ok, mò đến nơi kiểm tra máy móc, họ đứng nửa giờ để nhìn xem con máy hàn của em nó là cái giống gì, sao nó lại chạy được he he. Nói thật là lúc ấy em cũng ngượng. Máy xấu quá  :Smile: 

Mấy năm nay em thử nghiệm các loại cũng hòm hòm roài, bi chừ em chế con nào cố gắng làm bớt xấu tẹo hì hì  :Smile:

----------

taih2

----------


## hung1706

Máy tự DIY đáp ứng tiêu chí ngon, bổ, rẻ thì phải trải qua cái tiêu chí rẻ đầu tiên xong đến bổ và ngon. 

Tiêu chí rẻ thì :
Dân chơi đại gia khác với dân chơi sinh viên kiết xác nên câu hỏi tự chế máy hay mua máy có sẵn cái nào ngon hơn cũng có khác nhau ít nhiều. 
Đại gia hay sanh ziên đều có thể chế. Nhưng chế xong thì cái đầu tư nhiều hẳn phải ngon hơn roài. Đầu tư ít cũng sử dụng tàn tàn đc nhưng rồi lâu dài lại thấy không ngon, lại tái đầu tư cho ngon. 
=> Quan trọng là trong quá trình chế cháo lại lòi ra cái thú vui tao nhã đó là nghiện ve chai và shopping  :Big Grin: . 
Càng shopping nhiều lại càng tiếp thu được nhiều cái mới thì lại có lời 1 ít vốn kiến thức cho bản thân hóa ra nghiện cũng hay (nghiện nặng như em thì hết cứu roài  :Big Grin: ), khỏi nghiện mấy thứ khác hỏng cả người  :Big Grin: 

Về lợi ích kinh tế (bổ) thì:
Các cụ có đầu ra, sản xuất, xay ra gạo ra thóc thì chế máy tốn time nên mua máy cho nhanh mà thu hồi vốn cũng nhanh, lại sinh lời, bổ càng thêm bổ. 
Các cụ không có tham gia kinh doanh sản xuất thì tiền đâu mà mua máy nên chế cháo cho thỏa ước mơ 1- kiếm mớ gạo học làm giàu, 2- thỏa đam mê máy móc. Bổ cũng có bổ nhưng mà đổ nợ khi nào không hay nên phải có chừng mực

Về độ ngon thì:
Máy chế làm sao bằng máy của mấy ông lớn Jampon hay Nga với Đức. Nên ngon ở đây là sử dụng có dễ dàng hay không, độ chính xác thế nào, có thể nâng cấp sửa chữa được hay không và quan trọng là tạo ra lợi ích kinh tế như thế nào. Có khi với máy chế có mục đích sử dụng hợp lý hơn máy mua thì sẽ mang lại hiệu suất cao hơn. Chẳng ai mà dùng dao mổ trâu giết gà cả  :Big Grin: .

Thôi thì em xin túm cái bọc lại là máy chế hay máy mua đều mang lại lợi ích. Tùy vào tình trạng kinh tế và mục đích sử dụng mà chọn chế hay mua chứ chả thể đánh đồng cái nào hơn cái nào. 

VD: cụ Tuấn đại gia đang làm con máy khoan hoành tráng, so với con máy khoan chuyên dụng mà cụ có nhắc tới thì giá rẻ và dễ sử dụng với nhiều mục đích thì lợi ích mang lại phải hơn nhiều so với con máy mua roài cụ nhỉ 

Em múa may quay cuồng nãy h. Thanks các cụ đã đọc  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## taih2

> Em không biết dùng plc, lại có chút cần nội suy nên mach3 em thấy khả thi hơn cho hoàn cảnh của em bác ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> Hì, em làm tiếp chứ bác, thật ra cũng hơi chuối vì em hay phải đi xa, ít thời gian ở nhà nên con máy nó cứ bị treo để đấy bác ạ.
> Trước giờ em chế máy cứ lủi thủi một mình, tự nghĩ rồi tự làm, mong có người phản biện chút cũng không có ai cả. Bi chừ làm gì cũng có người giúp, em khoái quá ấy chứ lị.
> 
> Em có ông anh trong Sì gòn, tên này dân điện tử, cực kì giỏi cơ khí, cái quái gì em cũng điện thoại hỏi hắn, hắn bài bác em vụ máy chế lắm lắm ạ. Hắn bảo mua đi, rồi một hôm hắn qua chỗ em chơi, xem con máy ghẻ làm nửa ngày thay cho 7 chú thợ hàn 2 tuần liền hắn bảo mày làm thế này thì mày mà lãi ít thôi là thiên hạ chịu lỗ hết cả rồi. Từ đấy không thấy hằn bài bác em nữa, hì



Hôm nào quởn bác Tuấn có thể chụp hình con máy hàn "ghẻ" của bác cho em mở rộng con mắt nhá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nào quởn bác Tuấn có thể chụp hình con máy hàn "ghẻ" của bác cho em mở rộng con mắt nhá


thanks bác đã động viên, em nâng cấp hết lên mach3 rồi chộp ảnh khoe một thể ạ. Không lão Nam CNC lão lại kêu lão xem xong muốn ói  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------

